# How many tuners with SWM5?



## bondheli (Dec 31, 2009)

Stupid question I know, but the installers are here right now and they are saying that SWM5 with an additional switch can power 8 tuners at the same time, not just 5. Is this true? 

They are installing an HR21, and I have 2 HR24's on the way, can all 6 tuners record at the same time with a swm5 and some sort of switch?

Need answer asap!!!


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

SWM5 can only power 5 tuners. So unless they disable a tuner on one of the HR2x's or add an additional SWM (or standard Zinwell WB68 that requires 2 lines per dvr), it won't work.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

No, it will handle 5 swm tuners.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

bondheli said:


> Stupid question I know, but the installers are here right now and they are saying that SWM5 with an additional switch can power 8 tuners at the same time, not just 5. Is this true?
> 
> They are installing an HR21, and I have 2 HR24's on the way, can all 6 tuners record at the same time with a swm5 and some sort of switch?
> 
> Need answer asap!!!


If it's really a SWM5 (they've probably never seen a SWM5 and think it's a SWM8), it will only support 5 tuners.

They should install a SWM LNB.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

dwcolvin said:


> If it's really a SWM5 (they've probably never seen a SWM5 and think it's a SWM8), it will only support 5 tuners.
> 
> They should install a SWM LNB.


Of course, they may be referring to a 5 LNB SWiMLNB, not a SWM-5.


----------



## bondheli (Dec 31, 2009)

It is a swm5 lnb I believe, what does that mean?



Edit:
Ok I'm seeing now that a swm5 LNB can handle 8 tuners I believe and 16 with a splitter?
I got confused about swm5 vs swm5 lnb.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

bondheli said:


> It is a swm5 lnb I believe, what does that mean?
> 
> The installers are still here.


A SL5S is an LNB that sees the 5 satellite slots 99, 101, 103, 110, 119 and contains a SWiM inside the LNB assembly. This is one unit that connects to the arm of the satellite dish.

It will support 8 SWiM tuners. If it has a green label, there is no need to connect a band stop filter to it. You must connect a splitter to the coax coming from the LNB assembly to connect to your receivers. The SWiM must also be powered, either before or after the splitter. One line will go to each SWiM compatible receiver/DVR and can power up to two tuners per box.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

bondheli said:


> It is a swm5 lnb I believe, what does that mean?
> 
> Edit:
> Ok I'm seeing now that a swm5 LNB can handle 8 tuners I believe and 16 with a splitter?
> I got confused about swm5 vs swm5 lnb.


All SWM LNBs can handle 8 tuners (no more). The 5 you're referring to is satellite locations... 99, 101, 103, 110, 119... most folks only need 99, 101 and 103 these days.

SWM has been out for several years... most installers know how to do it (at least, up to 8 tuners).


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

`I feel a Grant's Tomb joke coming on...


----------



## bondheli (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks for clearing that up. I have done a lot of research but I hadn't looked in to SWM thoroughly because I originally thought I was only going to be dealing with two dvr's. I called up D* on Monday to get an installer out for my HR24's and they offered me a 3rd DVR for free with free install.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

The real SWM5 was basically a prototype device only and was an external multiswitch like the SWiM8 is that needed 4 lines running into it. As far as I know it was never used outside of the field trials.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Right... there is no such thing as an SWM5-LNB. I think somewhere down the line the terminology has gotten confused. 

What you probably have is the SWiM-enabled Slimline-5, or "Swimline". If you had a SWiM-5 it would be a separate grey box somewhere down the line, and as evan_s pointed out, they are pretty rare these days. 

I don't believe SWiM-5s are fully compatible with Connected Home, so the installer should replace a SWiM-5 if he finds one in the field.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

*SL5-S* (Slimline LNB 5 - SWM version) - Supports 8 SWM tuners, not expandable.









*SWM-5* external multiswitch. Discontinued - few exist as there was only one pre-production run of them. Supports 5 SWM tuners, not expandable itself but multiple external switches can be connected to a single legacy (non-SWM) LNB.


----------

